# [EVDL] 8 Volt Battery Charger



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My EV has 18 - 8V floodies which I am currently charging with a PFC-3000.? The charger works well at 220V and charges relatively quickly.? However, I regularly find one or two batteries lagging in their post-charge voltage.? The best battery may be 9.2V and the laggard might be 8.5V.? My idea is to buy an 8V charger and give an individual battery an occasional top off after the PFC-3000 has done its thing.? Can anyone recommend an 8V charger?? Cheaper is better.? I found one at $260 that puts out 25 amps.? That seems like much more than what I need. Thanks, Rich














What's for dinner tonight? Find quick and easy dinner ideas for any occasion. 





-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090901/580e03d7/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I used to have a link to an 8-volt charger but I can't find it now.
How about this charger?
http://www.remybattery.com/Products/Battery-Tender---8-Volt-Plus__021-0110.=
aspx

$52.59 beats $260.

David



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Thanks and I agree on the need to take SG readings.? A hydrometer is o=
> rder and being shipped now.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Another party had tipped me towards the charger you identified and I bought 
it yesterday.
I do not know if this is correct or not but there do not seem to be many 8V 
chargers made these days.
I bought this one; one was expensive and a third was oriented towards 
maintaining a charge during long term storage.
Thanks for the suggestions. 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090903/a53eb118/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

